# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Cofrentes abastece el consumo doméstico de 2 millones de hogares

## Jonasino

> La central nuclear de Cofrentes (Valencia) ha comunicado que ha generado 9.540 millones de kWh a lo largo de 2016, el 3,6% de la producción eléctrica nacional. Dicha producción equivale al 37% de la demanda eléctrica anual en la Comunidad Valenciana, permitiendo abastecer aproximadamente todo el consumo doméstico de unos 2 millones de hogares.
> 
> 
> La central, que ha estado en servicio en un 100% de su capacidad total, ha operado con el generador acoplado a la red eléctrica durante las 8.784 horas del año. Asimismo, señalan desde la central, durante el pasado ejercicio no se ha producido ninguna parada automática ni manual, alcanzándose "altos índices de fiabilidad, garantizando a su vez un suministro eléctrico seguro y estable a la red nacional, y evitando la emisión de aproximadamente 7 millones de toneladas de CO2" al año.
> 
> Las centrales nucleares se posicionan como la tecnología que mayor producción aportan al sistema eléctrico español. Así, en 2016, la energía nuclear ocupó el primer puesto al haber producido el 21,38% de la electricidad en nuestro país (datos de Foro Nuclear con información del Avance 2016 y de la Estadística diaria de REE).


Fuentes: Indicadas en la noticia

----------

HUESITO (21-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Y por qué ha de ser consumo doméstico?

Podría ser para la industria de uso de energía contínuo, pero claro, esto solo daría para números mucho menos vistosos. Se contarían con los dedos.

Además, no veo que la nuclear modifique su potencia cuando esos consumidores por las noches apaguen la luz y la vuelvan a usar por el día. No veo que cambie mucho, así que "quizás" sean otras tecnologías las que estén aportando el suministro a esas familias que, qué mala leche tienen!, a veces la usan y otras veces no.

----------


## Jonasino

Pues si. pues si.....

----------


## Jonasino

> La publicación especializada Nuclear Engineering International, en su edición de febrero ha publicado una relación de 368 centrales nucleares que han reportado datos desde su entrada en operación, y sitúa a la central nuclear de Cofrentes (Valencia) en el puesto 35 a nivel mundial destacando su comportamiento, seguridad y fiabilidad.
> 
> 
> Para elaborar este ranking, la revista ha utilizado el factor de carga, es decir, la relación entre la energía producida y la que realmente podría producir cada una de las centrales analizadas, como herramienta para ordenarlas y clasificarlas teniendo en cuenta todos sus años de funcionamiento.
> 
> Los responsables de la planta valenciana destacan que Cofrentes mantiene desde hace años posiciones destacadas en el sector nuclear internacional, lo que se debe, explican, a la "permanente actualización tecnológica de la planta y a la excelente preparación del equipo de profesionales que hacen posible su operación".
> 
> "Cada año se realizan en la planta entre 40 y 50 modificaciones de diseño y se invierten cerca de 50 millones de euros destinados a la mejora de equipos, sistemas e infraestructuras, que permiten una actualización continuada de la instalación para adecuarse a los estándares más exigentes de la industria nuclear" añaden.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ores-del-mundo

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017),HUESITO (18-abr-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eficiencia y seguridad...



Fuente: Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear. SISC.

----------

Jonasino (18-abr-2017),perdiguera (18-abr-2017)

----------

